# Liveme Facecast Bigo Likee Tango Vigo Biugo



## sandu24 (Sep 11, 2019)

Eu queria que eles fizessem uma plataforma para transmitir esses aplicativos.
I wanted them to make a platform for broadcasting these applications.


----------

